# At the breaking point and Need help!!!



## hurtwife14 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been married 5 years and we have 4 kids between the two of us. He came in with 2 kids and I came in with 1. We have a son together.
1.The past year has been hell...I have to deal with his ex that has no respect for the kids, my husband or our new life together. She doesn't want him but yet she doesn't want anyone else to have him. So, she likes to create drama. And my husband can't see what is going on.
2.I'm treated like I am the ex instead of the wife by his family. Honestly...I don't care to have anything to do with his family. They are fake, they have no respect for others and more importantly their outlook on life is totally different from mine.
3. I quit my job 3 years ago to stay home with our newborn and to cut down on daycare expense. So, now I feel like I am trapped with no job, no money.
4. I'm sick and tired of being told that I am not fair to his kids when I try extra hard to make sure I am. 
5. We have no communication skills what so ever. I try and talk to him and he will listen for a minute and then shut down. He complains that I yell and scream and treat him like a child but yet when we are trying to have an adult conversation he gets that dumb lost look and his answer to everything is I don't know. So every conversation usually ends up with a fight.
6. Sex doesn't mean anything anymore. Matter of fact it actually sucks!! 
7. He lies about silly crap and when he gets caught in the lie he trys to make another lie. He hides silly stuff behind my back and his family goes along with it. I don't get it.
8. He never stands up for me when his family members say something bad regarding me..he actually goes along with it or doesn't say anything back. It's very hurtful. I feel like he is ashamed of me.
9. I'm tried to get him to go to MC but he doesn't consider it. He flat says NO!

I'm sick and tired of trying for something that I feel like is not there anymore. I really believe he has his mother in his ear feeding him crap. I'm not perfect but I do everything and anything for his family and don't say a word and in return I get lies and crapped on. I'm so fed up!!! There's so much more to this story...I just need help!!


----------

